# Hybrid Audio Technologies



## jhmeg2 (Nov 6, 2009)

Well, as far as hearing the product, touching, handeling, or even seeing the product, it never happened. But, I can say, that I was interested in some HAT products. I could find no pricing or really, the info I wanted to know. I called, but, no asnswer. I left a message. I was pleased to recieve latter a call from Scott Buwalda. Its nice to just get a call back, but from the owner/ founder of the company. To me, that says he stands behind his product, and really takes to heart how his customers feel. Not only customers, but fellow competitors. I briefly touched on his Silvia, that he showed at a show years ago in Spartenburg S.C. This in its self, the personal touch Scott puts into dealling with customers or people... This is why when I put out the money for new drivers in my new Mercedes, I will not hesitate to purchase HAT products.

Thank you Scott for your time, and patience.


----------



## eviling (Apr 14, 2010)

ive heard most of the legadia sets. i'm a big hybrid fan my self. scott is a great guy, i talk with him all the time, he always gets back to me no matter what i'm asking about, be it a seriouse warrenty issue or me wondering about a driver, or inquiring a product compared to his own, he'll answer, even if it doesnt remotley yeild him a sale.


----------



## jhmeg2 (Nov 6, 2009)

eviling said:


> ive heard most of the legadia sets. i'm a big hybrid fan my self. scott is a great guy, i talk with him all the time, he always gets back to me no matter what i'm asking about, be it a seriouse warrenty issue or me wondering about a driver, or inquiring a product compared to his own, he'll answer, *even if it doesnt remotley yeild him a sale*.


thats a good person. making sure the customer is happy. But I think by doing what he does, he can count on a few sales... When I want to buy something, I want to buy it by you giving me the information I ask for, not by you selling it to me. But like you said he gets back to you quickly. And like I said, I will be buying HAT product.


----------



## Scott Buwalda (Apr 7, 2006)

Thanks guys, much appreciated!!!


----------



## jtaudioacc (Apr 6, 2010)

not to jump on the buwaldanuthuggerbandwagon too much but...I thought a 24 hour turn around trip from Georgia to California to tune some Team Hybrid cars was pretty cool.


----------



## eviling (Apr 14, 2010)

jtaudioacc said:


> not to jump on the buwaldanuthuggerbandwagon too much but...I thought a 24 hour turn around trip from Georgia to California to tune some Team Hybrid cars was pretty cool.


he always gets you fast shipping with no pocket dipping, his shipping prices are extremley fair and super fast.


----------



## jhmeg2 (Nov 6, 2009)

lol... Ha Ha, you said, _buwaldanuthuggerbandwagon _. I was just saying good job, you said nut wagon... lol


----------



## A-Ron (Feb 12, 2010)

I'll second or third this...
Scott helped me get a set of Clarus in the New Orleans area through a hopefully soon to be HAT dealer.
Great guy and great speakers!


----------



## ebrahim (Sep 21, 2009)

Hybrid Audio makes fantastic speakers plus their support to the customers are phenomenal. One thing I would love to mention is that Scott does return your call regardless if it is the same day or he returns it the next day. It happened to me once and when it did I was blown away and then from a simple tech call it went into a lengthy conversation which I enjoyed and learned a ton from him. 

I will admit he does take the time to take care of his customers and these days that kind of behavior tells me a lot about someone's character not only on a professional level but also on a personal level. That is hard to come by these days.

Thanks Scott and take care.


----------



## Thrill_House (Nov 20, 2008)

Yeah Scotts the man!


----------

